# are they pregnate???? molly+ platy



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a starbust platy, a dalmation molly, and a 24 karet molly that i think are pregnate. I havr separated the 2 mollies into a small tank with floating plant coverage just in case. I tried to do the same with the platy but when i released them all she went belly up like she was dead, put her back in the big tank and an hour later she was swimming around like nothing happened so i left her there. Can anyone tell me deffinately if they are pregnate and if so any tips for caring for them? Pictures included


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

They all look I'm various stages of pregnancy in my experience. The two largest platies look farthest along imo, maybe a few days to a week and a half? The spotted Molly, she looks like mine when she is about 2 weeks from delivery.

When they get boxy and a waddle type, funny way of swimming, and the cloaca starts to protrude or descend a bit, and esp if they become secretive or aggressive all of. Sudden, that's when mine give birth.


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

osromatra said:


> They all look I'm various stages of pregnancy in my experience. The two largest platies look farthest along imo, maybe a few days to a week and a half? The spotted Molly, she looks like mine when she is about 2 weeks from delivery.
> 
> When they get boxy and a waddle type, funny way of swimming, and the cloaca starts to protrude or descend a bit, and esp if they become secretive or aggressive all of. Sudden, that's when mine give birth.


The first pic are the two mollies the second are my two sunburst platys, do they both look pregnate?? I though only the bottom one looked pregnate


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

If you have female livebearers in with males, they're pregnant. Always.


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

This one gotta be near ready to drop those fry. I can see eyes in there. Its gotta be any day now


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

Platy finally had her babies


----------

